# Category B and zero hour contract



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

hi all !! so we are planning apply through cash savings but i want to give category b a try..... my husband made 20000 in last year ending march 31. 
now he has a new job which is zero hour contract.
for the previous job he gets paid a month after so for march he will get paid at the end of april that is 2000 pound. 
his new job is paying him only 1100 in the month of april. getting paid weekly. 
in may he will be paid 1100 by the job and 500 interest. so in april he will have a total of 3100 from both jobs. though one salary is for work done in march and that job ended in march. and in may he will have around 1600. 1100 from job and 500 from interest from savings. 
so can we apply. is there a chance.


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

moderators any help ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your pay pattern is too confusing. State with respect to each payslip you are submitting:
date, amount, what it represents.
BTW, you can't add interset payment to your earned income. It has to be for separate category, Cat C for investment income over the last 12 months.


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

march work done payslip to be given in april 26th (job ended in march) = 2000 
zero hour contract (new job) april payslip= 1100 
maypayslip =1100 
may interest from savings = 500


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I meant ALL the payslips from the last 12 months.


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

from the januray 2016 to march 2017 he has made 2000 or above 2000.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To work out his current income, take the average over the past 6 months. It must come to at least £18,600 when annualised,


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

yeah it comes to 20400..... my main concern his new zero hour contract job paying him 1100 only per month. but as you said his annual salary over the last 6 months comes to 20400


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

december 2000 
january 2000
februrary 2000
march 2000 ( gets paid in april) 
april 1100 new job zero hour contract
may 1100


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

please reply joppa can we apply ?


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Employment letter ( zero hour contract)*

my husband has two jobs from which we will be applying. one job ended in march 31. on its employment letter does it needs to mention salary earned throughout the year which is 20 000 or gross annual salary which is 17500. we are applying through category b. 
secondly new job is zero hour contract. in it employment letter there wont be any gross pay. 
i want to get the letters before the last payslip for both jobs comes.is it okay to get the letters with a note that last payslip is not mentioned as letter was made before them. 
or shall i wait for last payslip. 
for zero hour contract job there is no contract as such is that fine ?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They should just state his pay terms as simply as possible (hourly rate or gross annual salary) and note any changes in pay which occurred in the past twelve months. They could also include a note that this worked out to £20,000 total earned over the past twelve months. But, the salary relied upon for the spouse visa will be worked out by the ECO. They'll perform their own calculations regardless.

If the payslips are original (sent via post) then you can provide them as-is without authentication by the employer, so you don't have to wait until the last payslip arrives to get the employment letter. You could also attach a separate letter from the employer to confirm the authenticity of the payslips if needed.

Zero hour contracts are fine, an employment contract is not a required document


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

thankyou


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

p60 and p45........ my husband worked for one company from january 2016 to march 2017. he is now working with another company. we want to apply as soon as possible so waitjng for his april payslip which we get in the start of may. what about p60 and p45:......i am outside uk so dont know about them. what do we need? will both employers give a p60. when will they give it.... we want to apply asap so what if we dont have p60.....chances for refusal ?


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

*categpry b ( weekly payslips )*

hi all we are applying with category b. we meet the requirement of 18600 with 5 months and 2 weekly payslips of april....we do we need 2 more payslips of april or can we apply ? are we good to go ?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You need to cover a full six months


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

we will apply after april in may... but my husband is taking sick leave for these 2 weeks so we wont have a payslip.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Sorry just read that you're applying via Category B (not A) so if you've amassed £18,600 already then that's ok


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Do be aware though that your most recent financial documents need to be dated within 28 days, I think you should wait until you have recent payslips


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

bump ( anyone answer my query )


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

can someone help me with the employment letter for zero hour contract job....my husband has worked for 2 weeks there and now we need letter of employment......if someone could explain the format of employment letter for zero hour contract job....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ShahryarJaura - We've merged your threads regarding pay & zero hours.

You - & everyone else - will find it easier to keep track of responses if you keep your questions on any topic to one thread.


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

my question about p45 and p60 is unaswered ? he worked in one company from jan 2016 to march 2017. and now works in another company..which company will give p45 and which p60.... kindly explain ? does he need a p45 from first company and a p60 from second company ?


----------



## Warda123 (Apr 7, 2017)

is p45 needed and p60 aswell or is it fine without them ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please have some patience. It's Saturday evening and not everyone spends all of their time online in this forum. 

You will have to be patient - someone will be along to answer your questions in due course... multi posting the same thing over and over and bumping your threads _won't_ get you answers any faster and, as we've told you countless times before, it's unfair to others to monopolise the board like this and this activity is also considered spamming. 

If nobody has answered you after a day or so, it's fine to bump your thread, but bumping it after just one hour on a weekend evening won't accomplish much.


----------

